# Where to buy Zowie Fk mouse in India??



## RON28 (Jul 26, 2014)

I want to buy Zowie fk mouse, but it isn't available in India. I searched amazon.in and ebay.in but still couldn't found this mouse. anyone here know where i can get this mouse in India?


----------



## itzmydamnlyf (Nov 24, 2014)

i have a zowie FK for sale with box and extra feet. let me know if you are still looking.


----------



## black_mamba (Nov 25, 2014)

itzmydamnlyf said:


> i have a zowie FK for sale with box and extra feet. let me know if you are still looking.


Ha ha, it's been four months since this topic, he must have purchased it from someplace else or got a different mouse.


----------

